# sudwala mystery



## leonore (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, I thought I was in the middle of giving back my timeshare to Sudwala, but have yet to send the final papers including the deed.  
Now I get a statement saying I owe the maintenance fee for 2014.  NO mention of the refurbishment fee, which is why I decided to get out.
I emailed back and asked if this is my TOTAL bill owing and they responded it is.  So what happened?  Do I dare pay the 2014 main. fee and try to get it banked in RCI, assuming all is well and they have forgotten the refurb. fee?
Help.  I have read here that if you have paid the maint. fee for 2014 and banked your week, you can no longer be eligible to give back your week.
Thanks for any "light" on the subject.
Leonore


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2013)

Are you saying you would consider banking your 2014 week and still try to give back your ownership? Or, are you saying if you didn't get hit with the special assessment, you would hang onto your ownership?

I have no idea why you haven't been billed for the special assessment (SA).  But I also know the SA request was really delayed for me.  I believe there may have been some confusion with the turnover of Niky and her team.


----------



## leonore (Nov 17, 2013)

*Sudwala*

Hi,
I am saying that I would consider keeping my membership and trading my week, if I am no longer expected to pay the refurbishment fee, which I was billed for months ago, and which led me to start the process of giving back my membership.
Leonore


----------



## cedars (Nov 17, 2013)

*Sudwala*

As one who paid the refurbishment fee-I would expect their lack of organization would eventually catch up with you.  They never once contacted me about the fee either-but I wanted to continue as I can plan long in advance and get decent trades.


----------



## catwgirl (Nov 24, 2013)

My friend is in the same situation.  She surrendered her Sudwala units and the company that took them paid the efurbishment fees.  However, she just received a new bill for MFs.  Sudwala responded that the transfer process had not been completed.  My friend's fault as she hadn't returned the paperwork.  The papers should be on their way to S.A. by now.  

Contact Hannelie deKlerk at hanneliedk@oaks.co.za


----------



## leonore (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you, catwgirl.  This explains my situation.


----------



## JEFF H (Dec 8, 2013)

I gave my weeks back last year and sent all the required paperwork to them. it took almost 9 months until they were officially transferred.
You will keep receiving levy billings until the share block has been officially transferred to the new owner. 
Your still the official owner of record until that happens.
The new owner has paid the special assessment and received use of the week.


----------

